#  Krankenpflege >   reha fuer blinden >

## seehexchen

Ich weiss nicht ob ich in dieser Rubrik richtig bin,aber ich habe nichts passendes gefunden.
Zur Sachlage: mein Mann wurde am Montag operiert , 5 bypaesse am Herzen. Vor der op
Haben wir uns um einen reha  platz bemueht.mein Mann ist blind und braucht Hilfe um die
Verschiedenen Anwendungen zu erreichen, Begleitung zum Speisesaal, usw.
Uns wurde zugesichert das dies kein Problem werden würde.
Die op ist sehr gut verlaufen und er wird wohl nächste Woche in die reha entlassen.
Nun wurde dem Krankenhaus heute mitgeteilt,sie würden ihn nur mit einer Begleitperson 
Aufnehmen.ich werde nicht mitkoennen, weil ich nur kurze strecken laufen kann und sonst
Rollstuhlfahrer in bin (ich muss geschoben werden).
Unsere Kinder und andere verwandte arbeiten alle oder haben Kleinkinder.
Ich weiss im Moment nicht was wir machen sollen. Eine reha zuhause ? Ist das gut ? Ich habe gelesen das die Patienten 
Da viel länger brauchen um mobilisiert zu werden.und wenn was passiert ? Der Krankenwagen fährt hier nur bis 22 Uhr, der nächste ist 25 km entfernt.
Vielen dank für irgendwelche tipps
Maren

----------


## josie

Hallo Maren!
Wie sieht es mit einer anderen Reha-Klinik aus? Normalerweise muß das möglich sein, vorallem wenn Du als Begleitperson auch nicht in Frage kommst, da soll sich der Sozialdienst der Klinik mal ein bißchen bemühen und euch eine entsprechende Klinik aussuchen.
Es gibt viele Rehakliniken, die eine Pflegestation haben, wo die Patienten auf der Station essen und nur zu den Anwendungen gebracht werden müßen, also liegt es in diesem Fall wohl an der Klinik. 
Ob es eine ambulante Möglichkeit bei euch in der Nähe gibt, kann ich nicht beurteilen, die Frage ist, wie dein Mann von A nach B kommt, ob es da Taxifahrten gibt usw, da würde ich schonmal bei der KK nachfragen und auch, was es für Möglichkeiten gibt.

----------


## StefanD.

Ich würde hier einmal anrufen DBSV -Â*Kontakt 
Die müssten am besten wissen ob es und was es da für Möglichkeiten gibt. Rehakliniken.de - Schnellsuche Rehakliniken 
VG Stephan

----------


## seehexchen

Vielen dank für die antworten.ich denke mal die Sache ist erledigt.ich habe bei der AOK angerufen...er kommt nun in ein rehazentrum in der Nähe, wo pflegebedürftige Patienten ihre Reha verbringen.es ist nur 25 km entfernt, ich denke mal da ist er gut aufgehoben.
Maren

----------

